# best 15" subs for the money



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm going with two 15's ported in the trunk of my delta and need daily subs that pound. I also need the amp to push them. I will have someone blueprint me a sub enclosure to the sub's specs. So what are my options? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

L7


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 03:23 AM~16518947
> *L7
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 01:23 AM~16518947
> *L7
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: dc fi dd sundown aa audioque...dont buy main strean ur wasting ur ,money and w most of theses u only need one...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 5 2010, 09:52 AM~16519907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: dc fi dd sundown aa audioque...dont buy main strean ur wasting ur ,money and w most of theses u only need one...
> *


this is the eleventeenth fucking topic about thiss so all I could muster was a :uh:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

for 1500 i'd get a digital designs 9515 and at least a solid 2000 watts of clean power. That would be more than enough. Or you could go cheaper subs like db drive plw15's if you had to have a pair. I got both and love'em both.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16520109
> *this is the eleventeenth fucking topic about thiss so all I could muster was a :uh:
> *


What the fuck is the fascination w/ these W7's jesus your right there's at least 1 post every week.It's just as bad as lambo doors on everthing when they first came out.Now look at them people,hell i'd be embarrassed.Well unless it was a REAL lambo :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 5 2010, 12:18 PM~16520805
> *What the fuck is the fascination w/ these W7's jesus your right there's at least 1 post every week.It's just as bad as lambo doors on everthing when they first came out.Now look at them people,hell i'd be embarrassed.Well unless it was a REAL lambo :biggrin:
> *


they don't even have them anymore!


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

Fi "Q" series sub. suposed to be the most acurate musicly - if you can even say that subwoofers are musical - apparently the q series are still verry loud and hit good - but are also more capable of producing the correct sound that is layed out on the tracks - more so than the one note wonder subs out there. ive heard plenty of cars that play a 35 hz note sounds the same washy muddy shit as a 45/50hz note

if going the cheap route - id pick up a pair of powerbass 15's
they are pretty good bang for the buck.
also look at hifonics amp. the bxi version over the rest. 
good cheap power from hifonics.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 5 2010, 09:43 AM~16521054
> *Fi "Q" series sub.  suposed to be the most acurate musicly - if you can even say that subwoofers are musical - apparently the q series are still verry loud and hit good - but are also more capable of producing the correct sound that is layed out on the tracks - more so than the one note wonder subs out there.  ive heard plenty of cars that play a 35 hz note sounds the same washy muddy shit as a 45/50hz note
> 
> if going the cheap route - id pick up a pair of powerbass 15's
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a US Amps MD3D going on the market soon, puts out over 2k on 12v


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

nothing wrong with banging out on a budget.
not everyone wants to spend 700+ on an amp.

sundown audio is the shit.
if I was made of money id have a fiew 1500s from them by now or a new saz 3500d - but im a regular guy with bills to pay so I own hifonics amps.

heck if I had money to blow like that id own some tc sounds / audiopulse subs and an IA40.1 running off a bank of big kenetic batterys but that shiz cost rediculus money - and is a little impractical for daily bumping.

try out this site if you havent been there yet.
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/forum.php
pretty much anything you would / could ever need to know car audio wize can be learned from info on this site. just remember that the people on there are mostly dorks / flamers with nothing better to do than post dump.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 5 2010, 10:36 AM~16520987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a butget=check out the old school stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 5 2010, 04:35 PM~16523125
> *TRUFF
> oh word :cheesy:
> On a butget=check out the old school stuff. :thumbsup:
> *


want it?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

IM A BIG FAN OF KICKER COMP SUBS... POWERED BY AN 1000-1500 WATT MTX AMP.... THAT'S MORE THAN ENOUGH...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 5 2010, 04:15 PM~16523506
> *IM A BIG FAN OF KICKER COMP SUBS... POWERED BY AN 1000-1500 WATT MTX AMP.... THAT'S MORE THAN ENOUGH...
> *


No thanks.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 5 2010, 05:15 PM~16523506
> *IM A BIG FAN OF KICKER COMP SUBS... POWERED BY AN 1000-1500 WATT MTX AMP.... THAT'S MORE THAN ENOUGH...
> *


meh, look around and don't be afraid to try some new shit. Most of us who are giving advice have a personal experience with these brands.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 5 2010, 02:40 PM~16523164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old mtx yes new pass









.02


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

Alpine Type Rs!!! these get dowwwwwnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Feb 5 2010, 06:57 PM~16524322
> *Alpine Type Rs!!!    these get dowwwwwnnnnnn!!!!
> *


not bad but I can think of better. I am a big fan of FI and recommend them to anyone.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

lethal injections best subs i ever bought have two for sale in a box built to spec also have a amp too not the greatest a hifonics 1610 but it still pounds send me a email will sell for cheap both brand new


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 05:39 PM~16524189
> *meh, look around and don't be afraid to try some new shit. Most of us who are giving advice have a personal experience with these brands.
> *


I've used the Kicker 10" and they are nothing to get excited about for sure, that was using 4 of them in a sealed box.



> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Feb 5 2010, 05:57 PM~16524322
> *Alpine Type Rs!!!    these get dowwwwwnnnnnn!!!!
> *


Unless you can get them super cheap keep looking. Put 2 12" Type Rs ported with 1000w Alpine amp in a Sprinter van and they did sound nice but they were bought at cost by the owner. Otherwise I would have done something different.



> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 05:59 PM~16524345
> *not bad but I can think of better. I am a big fan of FI and recommend them to anyone.
> *


I used a single Fi 10"ssd in a ported box w/800 rms to it in my last install. Hands down the best sounding/loudest single sub system I've ever built. I'm going to stick with Fi for the next install I have lined up. Looks like Sundown amps will be used to power them. No more brand name shit for me.


----------



## izekmart (Jan 29, 2008)

MEMPHIS AUDIO

M3'S

AND a 1.000 1,000 Watt Amp

Im selling my memphis amp for $300


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 12:23 AM~16518947
> *L7
> *



lol L7 sux... i've had L5's and L7's and i didn't like em at all... they sound like shit!  I am now a FI/Sundown combo guy! :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 5 2010, 01:42 PM~16522617
> *nothing wrong with banging out on a budget.
> not everyone wants to spend 700+ on an amp.
> 
> ...



well actually audioque has god amps cheap..hifonics just have a high amount of distortion and dont do rated ur slowly baking ur drivers just because its loud doesnt mean its healthy..and if your in love with sundown u can get sae-1200's on dbr cheap and they will smoke thats hifi junk..under 200 a piece...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Fi BTL 15 (x2)

Memphis/RF/Xfire 4000d(1)

major electrical upgrades need to be made


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 03:59 PM~16524345
> *not bad but I can think of better. I am a big fan of FI and recommend them to anyone.
> *



dont know much bout subs....and see that you guys keep talking bout "FI's"??? what are FI sub??? :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Feb 8 2010, 11:27 AM~16547855
> *dont know much bout subs....and see that you guys keep talking bout "FI's"??? what are FI sub??? :dunno:
> *


  
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...ndex.shopscript


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Feb 8 2010, 10:27 AM~16547855
> *dont know much bout subs....and see that you guys keep talking bout "FI's"??? what are FI sub??? :dunno:
> *


some of that king kong oo wee make ur stomach knot up bass


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 03:39 PM~16524189
> *meh, look around and don't be afraid to try some new shit. Most of us who are giving advice have a personal experience with these brands.
> *


I JEST HAPPENED TO GET THEM ON A DEAL.. I HAVEN'T HAD A PROBLEM..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 8 2010, 01:43 PM~16549207
> *I JEST HAPPENED TO GET THEM ON A DEAL.. I HAVEN'T HAD A PROBLEM..
> *


Have you personally heard a system using Fi subs? If not you'll never know how pathetic most main stream subs are. It's not saying a set of Kicker subs won't put out some bass and maybe even sound decent doing it. They just aren't on the same level as some of these "underground" subs mentioned.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 8 2010, 02:46 PM~16550158
> *Have you personally heard a system using Fi subs? If not you'll never know how pathetic most main stream subs are. It's not saying a set of Kicker subs won't put out some bass and maybe even sound decent doing it. They just aren't on the same level as some of these "underground" subs mentioned.
> *


Didnt you do a 10" or something in our sisters car awhile back??That shit beat to hell


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 8 2010, 11:02 PM~16554347
> *Didnt you do a 10" or something in our sisters car awhile back??That shit beat to hell
> *


Yes and Yes. I bumped the topic for others to check out.


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

sub and amp ? ill work on shipping http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525595


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 7 2010, 04:02 PM~16541001
> *Fi BTL 15 (x2)
> 
> Memphis/RF/Xfire 4000d(1)
> ...


I know how much to expect to pay for the BTL's but how much can I expect to pay for one of those amps?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 9 2010, 01:39 PM~16559880
> *I know how much to expect to pay for the BTL's but how much can I expect to pay for one of those amps?
> *


db-r has them. Great deals on factory authorized refurbs. Brian has posted a link to his forum and Sundown is a sponser. Hit up Jake on there. He is the dude as far as amps go.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 9 2010, 12:39 PM~16559880
> *I know how much to expect to pay for the BTL's but how much can I expect to pay for one of those amps?
> *


between 6-850bux just gotta know where to look


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

what about cerwin vega i put two 15 v max a six hundred watt amp and a dual ported box for 460.00 all new and its loud broke the clips on my wifes bumper ive always liked vega


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 7 2010, 04:02 PM~16541001
> *Fi BTL 15 (x2)
> 
> Memphis/RF/Xfire 4000d(1)
> ...


what's the best box to go with ported, sealed, or bandpass and could you spec me up a box if it's not too much? Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 11 2010, 08:52 AM~16581160
> *what's the best box to go with ported, sealed, or bandpass and could you spec me up a box if it's not too much? Thanks!!!!!!!!
> *



btl are gonna be serious thats like 3000 dollars set up once u factor all cost build and electrial???..u may look at bl or even q for somethiung daily


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 11 2010, 10:52 AM~16581160
> *what's the best box to go with ported, sealed, or bandpass and could you spec me up a box if it's not too much? Thanks!!!!!!!!
> *


I have never seen a BTL in a sealed enclosure but I am sure it sounds like fucking shit. It was never intended for use in a sealed anything.


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16582088
> *I have never seen a BTL in a sealed enclosure but I am sure it sounds like fucking shit. It was never intended for use in a sealed anything.
> *


you have a design that i could give go by??????


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

why you goin with 15's, 12's not enough for ya


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was told I couldnt do 4 12's ported and really not wanting to go sealed. I'm sold on ported. So all I really need now is a box blueprint for the 2 15 BTL's.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16586840
> *I was told I couldnt do 4 12's ported and really not wanting to go sealed. I'm sold on ported. So all I really need now is a box blueprint for the 2 15 BTL's.
> *


It's all simple math to calculate box volume. Read the tech sticky up top. I posted a couple good links for port calculations. Measure your trunk and do work son.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 11 2010, 08:02 PM~16586656
> *why you goin with 15's, 12's not enough for ya
> *


15s are louder


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

Was looking to get a temporary setup and was looking to only spend around 500 subs and amp only. open to 10's, 12's and 15's. 4 or more 10's or 12's or 2 15's.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 5 2010, 01:23 AM~16518943
> *I'm going with two 15's ported in the trunk of my delta and need daily subs that pound. I also need the amp to push them. I will have someone blueprint me a sub enclosure to the sub's specs. So what are my options? Thanks in advance.
> *


get 2 lanzar vibes 15''. deys 2000 wats each, n a 4000wat lanzar amp n a seald box. u cannot fukn beat dis 4 da money. i got da 2x 2000wat 15''s, 4000wat amp, n seald box for under 300 shippd. all NEW.
1.5 years latr n stil poundn. 4000 wats its so fukn loud it actualy hurts ur ears da bass is unbelievabl.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 13 2010, 12:36 AM~16599464
> *get 2 lanzar vibes 15''. deys 2000 wats each, n a 4000wat lanzar amp n a seald box. u cannot fukn beat dis 4 da money. i got da 2x 2000wat 15''s, 4000wat amp, n seald box for under 300 shippd. all NEW.
> 1.5 years latr n stil poundn. 4000 wats its so fukn loud it actualy hurts ur ears da bass is unbelievabl.
> *



no... :uh: all flea market SHIT.. theres a difference between loud and LOUD...


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone else?????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 13 2010, 01:11 AM~16599315
> *Was looking to get a temporary setup and was looking to only spend around 500 subs and amp only. open to 10's, 12's and 15's. 4 or more 10's or 12's or 2 15's.
> *


temp setups tend to turn into permanent setups...... do it right the first time


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 11 2010, 07:25 PM~16586840
> *I was told I couldnt do 4 12's ported and really not wanting to go sealed. I'm sold on ported. So all I really need now is a box blueprint for the 2 15 BTL's.
> *


 i pmed u so info but i dont think ur aware of how far u can go w bl or q's and running just one..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 14 2010, 01:38 PM~16609397
> *i pmed u so info but i dont think ur aware of how far u can go w bl or q's and running just one..
> *


terrible


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

get a pair of theese - they are dual 4 ohm wich will wire the pair of them to a 4 ohm load to the amp :
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_...eam_PCW-15.aspx

then get this to run them :
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_...am_PCA2760.aspx

thats only $335 + shipping and tax so your under budget and you can still afford wood for the box and wires to hook it all up.

later on down the road you can use the amp to run your highs when you want to upgrade them to high powered units.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 15 2010, 10:13 AM~16617110
> *terrible
> *



why am i terrible???.. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 13 2010, 11:27 AM~16601603
> *no... :uh: all flea market SHIT.. theres a difference between loud and  LOUD...
> *


a full dual lanzar 15" 4000wat setup w/ amp n box foe undr 300 *shipt*. u cant fukn beat dat. il tak dat ovr any rockford fosgate/jl setup anyday.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2 of doz n ull b bangn all day
n at about 30$ 4 a brand new 1, u cant go wrong


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 16 2010, 03:10 AM~16625801
> *a full dual lanzar 15" 4000wat setup w/ amp n box foe undr 300 shipt. u cant fukn beat dat. il tak dat ovr any rockford fosgate/jl setup anyday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 16 2010, 01:10 AM~16625801
> *a full dual lanzar 15" 4000wat setup w/ amp n box foe undr 300 shipt. u cant fukn beat dat. il tak dat ovr any rockford fosgate/jl setup anyday.
> *


Sorry money but those words don't even belong in the same sentence


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess when you have low expectations you can buy low buck junk and be happy.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 16 2010, 08:42 AM~16627116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK U SIRS.. :biggrin:


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

any input on memphis mojo 15's. I can 2 for 200 but how much would I need to run them and what's a good amp? That's if it's worth getting the subs???


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you always ask the same questions over and over again only to ignore all the good info thats given? Your a salesmans worst nightmare. There has been more than enough input in this topic alone for anybody to make solid choice for both subs and an amp.

:buttkick: 

I'm out.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Feb 16 2010, 06:56 PM~16632252
> *any input on memphis mojo 15's. I can 2 for 200 but how much would I need to run them and what's a good amp? That's if it's worth getting the subs???
> *


ill sum it up fi btl 15 sundown 3000 4.0 ft tuned to 32 or so ..done and ur well within budget... :biggrin:


----------



## bodean411 (Feb 10, 2003)

lanzar opti 1532d


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

pepo who think u needa spend alot 2 get good audio = :thumbsdown:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 09:43 PM~16645682
> *pepo who think u needa spend alot 2 get good audio = :thumbsdown:
> *


Sorry bro but YOU are confused


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 17 2010, 10:19 PM~16646300
> *Sorry bro but YOU are confused
> *


orly?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

g money fucks men


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Feb 17 2010, 11:50 PM~16647802
> *g money fucks men
> *


da only man i evr fukd was ur mom


----------

